# Database Discussions > MS SQL Server 7/MS SQL Server 2000 >  MS SQL equivilent for Oracle DUAL

## Jeffrey Chieppa

I am searching for the MS SQL equivilent for the Oracle Dual command.
select &#39;hello&#39; from dual;

Jeff
jchie@vafb.com

----------


## JK

There is no Dual table in SQL SERVER. For string selecting,date selection no need Dual table in SQL SERVER.
EXAMPLE:

select &#39;hello&#39; as hello
go
select 10 
go
select getdate() as currentdate
go



------------
Jeffrey Chieppa at 5/25/01 11:35:43 AM


I am searching for the MS SQL equivilent for the Oracle Dual command.
select &#39;hello&#39; from dual;

Jeff
jchie@vafb.com

----------


## Raj

Just do a 
select &#39;hello&#39; ( without a from clause)
to test out for a particular condition you cld do

select &#39;hello&#39; where 1=1 ----------( returns hello) and
select &#39;hello&#39;  where 1=2 ---------(returns 0 rows)

Hope that answers your questions.

Raj



------------
Jeffrey Chieppa at 5/25/01 11:35:43 AM


I am searching for the MS SQL equivilent for the Oracle Dual command.
select &#39;hello&#39; from dual;

Jeff
jchie@vafb.com

----------

